# Really old plumbing



## budders (May 19, 2013)

Old house in mass


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

I have a bunch more pics if anyone wants to see let me know ill post


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

It would be neat to learn how they did those wiped-lead joints. Nifty stuff there.


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

Some more. I landed a whole house repipe and remodel of every bath ton if brass pipe


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

Cool Stuff :thumbup:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Yea. Cool as hell. I'd keep some of those fixtures and put them in my house. Very cool


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

impressive


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Fuller ball faucets???


----------



## aero1 (Feb 13, 2009)

awesome. those old timers were good.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

CaberTosser said:


> It would be neat to learn how they did those wiped-lead joints. Nifty stuff there.


How about that upside down caulked joint by the brass rimmed sink? 

Now I gotta go find my runnin' rope. :w00t:


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> How about that upside down caulked joint by the brass rimmed sink?
> 
> Now I gotta go find my runnin' rope. :w00t:


Thats my favorite i walked in to that room and was blown away when i saw that. Would love to possess that kind of craftsmanship ability


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Plumber_Bill should be along to explain it. I think he has installed more upside down joints than most guys put in vertical. :wheelchair:


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Looks like art work. Very cool. 

It must of took 5 times longer to do it back them.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> How about that upside down caulked joint by the brass rimmed sink?
> 
> Now I gotta go find my runnin' rope. :w00t:


Yea, I'd like to see some of these guys try to pour that one...:laughing:










You can learn how by reading this book, Standard Practical Plumbing RM Starbuck


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Joint runner, oil, proper packing tools, (not a screwdriver) and skills


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

MTDUNN said:


> Joint runner, oil, proper packing tools, (not a screwdriver) and skills
> 
> View attachment 27762


That would be the way...


----------



## Lja1821 (Jul 27, 2013)

Wow good stuff...


----------



## Jeremy26 (Aug 13, 2013)

Amazing!!


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Mesta Park? I did one similar to that not too long ago. House was built in the teens.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Will said:


> Mesta Park? I did one similar to that not too long ago. House was built in the teens.


Close.

Edgemere Park, 36th & Walker.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Just did a sewer replacement off nw 37th and classen where the house was built I believe they said 1914.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Will said:


> Just did a sewer replacement off nw 37th and classen where the house was built *I believe they said 1914.*


That's a new house then...
Over here we've got houses that were 100 years old when they bought Oklahoma from France..... :laughing:


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

18th century houses in Texas or Mexico at that time were adobe. There was no modern plumbing.

I know this because I read books sometimes


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Redwood said:


> That's a new house then...
> Over here we've got houses that were 100 years old when they bought Oklahoma from France..... :laughing:


It's old here. I don't recognize New England anyway, no offense, just a little *******....


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

Just heard back from the home owner house was build in 1876


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

budders said:


> Just heard back from the home owner house was build in 1876


Old vapor heating system?


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

HO just had heat updated to fhw. 60k sadly i just missed that job but im in for the water side at least


----------



## Plumborg (Feb 21, 2013)

Amazing! Keep the pictures coming. I sure do hope you saved those fixtures.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> Plumber_Bill should be along to explain it. I think he has installed more upside down joints than most guys put in vertical.


*I don't think that was an upside down joint. More like a coupling that was used when you did not have a hub and you did not want to waste pipe. [Yes even back then you could not waste material] So you would yarn on, pour & caulk the coupling then invert the pipe. Usually a upside down joint was used when there was no other way like extending a stack when there was no longer a hub.*
*The real fun came when you had to pour a joint that laid in a couple inches of water*.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

How do u pour a upside down joint ?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> How do u pour a upside down joint ?


This is where the stove bolt comes in..


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

What ever


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> How do u pour a upside down joint ?


Anti gravity infused lead


----------



## PaulW (Jul 31, 2008)

Thank you, like a musem of fine art! I enjoyed everyone of them.

Paul


----------



## Mike Rosselli (Aug 15, 2013)

Used to see that all the time in Plymouth Ma. We made lots of money cutting out lead piping and yes it was a shame cause it was craftsmanship putting that in originally. Cool stuff and glad I got to see it in person.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> How do u pour a upside down joint ?


You take your joint runner and a bit of plumbers putty (not sillycone) then you just do a little magic and turn off the gravity switch for a couple of minutes...:laughing:


----------

